# Ramset over drive



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

i got my ramset cobra and tested it on a piece of heavy gauge stud. I used a 1-1/4 nail with a red charge which was too high power. The piston overdrove and punched into the stud, it didnt damage the piston to my knowledge but is there something i should do to the gun after an overdrive or is it a common ok thing.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

If the gun still cycles, and will reload, you didn't hurt it. One of the common mistakes made with power fasteners is that guys assume they need the high power shots for everything.....the only time we use high power loads is like 1/8 inch steel into old concrete, etc.


----------



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

ok great yea it still fired and cycled afterward. At work they always use a trackfast but sometimes they take out the hilti 10 shot with the 2-1/2" nails but they only use the green charges, i was just curious how strong the red would be. Apparently yep, its very strong.


----------

